# Some Of My Soap



## soapaddict (May 12, 2007)

Here's a few of my soaps/logs. The biggest log which is a light tan is vanilla delicious, I was so bummed I knew vanilla turns brown in soap, but it's now turning brown brown like a chocolate bar LOL. Lets see on top of that is manuka & lavender body wrap which is heaven, the short white log is sugar milk fo didn't do so well there so may rebatch that. The brown swirly ones are chocolate & peppermint eo and the swirly hidden one is milk & honey which smells so good, I colored it with cinnamon and it turned purple a bit, but it's turning back to a brown which looks great to me.







This is my vanilla delicious log after a couple days the brown on the outside is what the bars are looking like LOL


----------



## jellyfish (May 14, 2007)

They all look delicious.


----------



## pepperi27 (Jul 9, 2007)

Very nice work!!


----------



## FitMommyOf2 (Jul 19, 2007)

I agree, they all look nice and from your describtion I can almost smell them! YUM!  :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2007)

I love the way soap logs look before you cut them


----------



## Karina (Jul 19, 2007)

Nice! In the picture they sort of remind of fancy deli meats and expensive cheeses or something.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

Some other training clicker don't get worried are employed nowadays to enhance the rate the particular advertising baseball invariably winners sporting S.O Neal #32 Purple Jersey.


----------

